# Two-Headed Animals



## aoife (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
I don't know what made me look this up. Just thought i'd post the pics to see what people thought.

Cheers


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 24, 2008)

Now they are freaky.


----------



## aoife (Jul 24, 2008)

some more


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 24, 2008)

*They look soooo kool and freaky.*


----------



## aoife (Jul 24, 2008)

last ones


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jul 24, 2008)

they are sooooooooooooooooo kool but did you photoshop them???


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jul 24, 2008)

oh you looked them up ok lol


----------



## Krystal (Jul 24, 2008)

Eww they are freaky!
That giraffe one is 2 different giraffes - look at the shadow and how many legs it has.


----------



## andyscott (Jul 24, 2008)

I wouldnt mind a 2 headed beardy. As long as it was feeding well, it would be great to have.


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 24, 2008)

i reckon half of those are photoshopped


----------



## Ned_fisch (Jul 24, 2008)

That is cool, quite freaky. You can tell most of them are fake though, except for maybe the Beardie, Croc, Cows and the Turtles.
Wasn't there a thing on the news last year about the twin headed turtles?


----------



## Luke1 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL....i heard about a too headed snake that one didn't eat but the other was a more dominant one and got all the food LOL!!! that would be cool to have!!!!!


----------



## Tatelina (Jul 24, 2008)

andyscott said:


> I wouldnt mind a 2 headed beardy. As long as it was feeding well, it would be great to have.



I'm fairly sure JasonL hatched one and it ate well for a few days...but didn't last. Or maybe he euthed it? I can't remember.


----------



## Kitah (Jul 24, 2008)

I do feel very sorry for animals that are born/hatch like this.. their chances don't seem good and people just seem to like the novelty of them..


----------



## jaih (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha the Turtles look cool.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Aug 2, 2008)

i agree with xshadowx


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 2, 2008)

how the turtle poo is what i want 2 know


----------



## Dragon1 (Aug 2, 2008)

The turtle one is probably photoshopped.
Its so symetrical.

Dragon1


----------



## Miss B (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm still waiting for my 2-headed beardie to hatch  :lol:


----------



## Kirby (Aug 2, 2008)

happy birthday boys!


----------



## Vincent21 (Aug 2, 2008)

Drazzy said:


> how the turtle poo is what i want 2 know



I lol'd. I agree ... one turtle poos in the the other turtles stomach and vice versa, lol.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Aug 2, 2008)

What sort of snake(s) is it. doesn't look right, apart from the two heads.......


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 3, 2008)

Drazzy said:


> how the turtle poo is what i want 2 know


 
Like some people, through their mouths :lol:
I love that last turtle they would be like "Were going this way""No were going this way" :lol:
Tug a turtle!!!


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2008)

Do a search on youtube, there is some 2 headed fish and a 3 headed turtle, + a few others.


----------



## jessb (Aug 3, 2008)

Bax155 said:


> Like some people, through their mouths :lol:
> I love that last turtle they would be like "Were going this way""No were going this way" :lol:
> Tug a turtle!!!


 
LOL like the Pushmi-Pullyu from Dr Dolittle!
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/shared/spl/hi/pop_ups/07/uk_enl_1190200819/html/1.stm


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 3, 2008)

Yeah jessb exact thing i was thinkin of


----------

